# Trek Transport and Actionpacker trailer



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

Hello my name is Richard I'm from Drummondville, Quebec, Canada .This is my Trek Transport 2012 with Rubbermaid Actionpacker trailer and on the rear rack a Stanley Fatmax 28 inch tool box and other parts on my bike is coming soon.
Next Step in 2014 a 1000 watts Magic Pie 3 (Golden Motor) with two lithium Lifepo4 polymer battery 48 volts ,30 amps and 20 amps and to inside the trailer 1000i Honda generator for charging the battery ,laptop etc..For a long-distance travel in 2014.All comments are apreciated.
Thanks you!

P.s Sorry for my english I'm french canadian


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow! That really hauls! How does the trailer attach to the back? What do you do with all the storage, commute? Tour? Carfree lifestyle?
I have a 2011 TT myself. I have put nearly 50 miles on it since I got it Monday off CL. My 5yo really enjoys riding on the back. I keep having issues with the footpegs I attached, so with each ride I sortof have to re configure the setup. Eventually I'll get it right!


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

The bike is my transport for everything and in 2014 I will make a long trip because I'm going to put an electric kit .The trailer is attach with bolt 1/2 inch by 6 inch long on the center frame between the two small plastic bumper of, I have to drill a hole 1/2 inch and bolt with lock nuts.


----------



## shoalster (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice! I have a chance to buy a 2014 Trek Transport electric but it is almost 400 miles from my home . It's been listed on Craigslist for a good while and I'm surprised it hasn't sold yet. 

I like your dual kickstand setup. It appears that you have the front and rear brake levers at upper or lower levels, looks like a good idea.


----------

